
Disastrous Implications of New Apple Patent for Blocking Cellphone Video - DanielRibeiro
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/view-the-story-disastrous-impl.html
======
GHFigs
FUD. You don't know if or when or how this would ever be implemented, and
wild-ass claims about what _could_ happen given any number of dubious
preconditions don't get more plausible just by making them scarier. Are
iPhones and YouTube so crucial to democracy that you get a free pass to make
shit up? Fuck no.

Selectively describing parts of an obscure patent application (20110128384)
filed years ago (2009) and whipping it into a frothy story about how the sky
is falling is lazy and sloppy journalism. If you want a find a _real_ threat
to democracy, start there.

------
dexen
And how long before police deploy such blockers routinely during operation?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999171>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047495>

------
surfingdino
Pretty funny that a tech company is patenting a way to cripple their products.
Probably a 'fuck off, stop whining, here's your protection' parent to quiet
down the movie studios.

------
adolph
And how long before someone makes a TV-B-Gone-style device?

<http://www.tvbgone.com/cfe_tvbg_main.php>

------
pasbesoin
Storify? What's the value add for this tool? (Tim already has the Radar blog
site, is / has been a Google Buzz user, is on Twitter, etc. I enjoy his
commentary, but I'm starting to get multiple site fatigue.)

I guess I'll have to enable JS if I want to know. Or, lethargy may win...

